# Birth of the Cyber Dragons



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 19, 2010)

OOC topic here

The day had finally arrived! Brian Sawgrass could hardly sleep the night before, in anticipation of an honor that only he, and a few select people from his town, were going to receive... their very own pet dragon! _It's amazing what they can do with science nowadays..._ the young man thought as he drove the half-mile across the small town from the residential neighborhood to the county fairgrounds, where the 'hatching' event was to take place. The area around town was beautiful, with big, rolling hills covered in trees, landscaping an architect could only dream of. It was morning, minutes before 9:00 am, which was the scheduled time of the event. 

As Brian pulled in, he couldn't believe that the place was so packed! In addition to the others signed up as fellow owners, there seemed to be dozens of audience onlookers gathered, as well as a local TV station crew. In addition, there were numerous security guards all around the premises. Everything made Brian a little nervous. He pulled into a parking space and took a deep breath, finally climbing out of the car. Most of the crowd was gathered in the stands normally used for livestock auctions, but instead of cows and pigs being pulled up to the ground stage, there was a large table set up and an armored truck backed in in the back. Brian asked one of the security guards where he should go, since he was one of the ones who volunteered to receive a Dragon. After showing his drivers license, he was pointed to a small group of people standing on the ground, just on the side of the stage, waiting for the event to begin.

Finally to begin, what appeared to be a business executive, dressed in a fancy suit and tie, walked out from the passenger side of the armored truck. Walking up to the table, he began to talk to the audience, who had by now filled in most of the stands. "Welcome everyone, to the PX-32 Dragon Expo, here in the beautiful town of Verdia. Here, we will take an unprecidented step forward in the future of humanity. These seven individuals have volunteered to be the very first owners of an incredible new piece of technology, one that will be demonstrated here in this very town." A couple assistants began to open the back doors to the armored truck, and a dim grayish glow could be seen emanating from the cargo hold. Using metal tools, the assistants removed an ellipsoid-shaped, grayish object from the hold, placing it on the table. The oval-shaped object was roughly 18 inches tall and 12 inches in diameter. The company representative continued his speech. "Here, before you, you see the dragon in its most basic form, its egg stage. In order to proceed into its hatchling stage, it requires a human to connect with, a parent as it were. Now..." He turned to the seven volunteers. "Who would like to go first? One of you, come up and place your hands on the egg."

Brian felt a little nervous at this request, despite his enthusiasm. He looked around and decided to wait for at least one person to go first.

(just a quick note - Dragon characters should wait for their human partners to 'activate' them before they go post.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 19, 2010)

Hm.

So there she was, at this annoyingly crowded place. There were all the usual schmucks gathered about, cameras and eyes and guards all around. Understandable, she had supposed. Mechanical dragons was a pretty exciting development... especially with all the features they had chalked them up to have... still, she couldn't help but feel some disbelief. It was like one of those commercials on TV, my blender can do this, my blender can do that! My blender's amazing! And buy now, only for three easy payments of $9.99! And you buy the blender... and it can't do crap, even with all those pretty features. It would probably be a case of that... there had to be SOME catch to these guys letting them have 'em for free... probably, they're really buggy and they want to use them as guinea pigs... yeah, that's it. Still, this could be interesting.

The blonde haired woman had been standing there waiting for a while, as she thought these thoughts, her steely gray eyes watching the armored truck intently. All the ruckus around her was drowned out... when suddenly, something happened. Some man started to speak, all the usual introductory generic things they'd always say at this type of thing, whatever. What really caught her attention was that egg... oooh. Sleek, shiny, smooth...

Little trickles of excitement and anxiety silently rose inside of her, but did not display on her sharp features, which only showed a vaguely apathetic and bored expression. Remember! Show no fear... don't be like all the pussies around you, walk up and grab it, they say the first's always the best!

And so she did. One after the other, she moved her legs, towards the table, without a word. She nodded towards the company representative and slowly placed her hands on the egg's surface, which were shaking slightly...


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Matthew watched in awe as the girl who walked up's egg shone brightly. The man said that soon, it would "hatch" in a sense. He also said that he wanted to get everyone an egg before they hatch.

 "Who'd like to go next?"

Matthew looked up at the representative when he uttered the question. He looked at the other six people, all loking around at each other. Matthew figured that if he didn't go, no one would. 

 "I'd like to go." he said. An obvious lie, but the representative seemed to believe it.

 "Great! We have a volunteer!" He announced. Matthew slowly walked onto the stage, and found a slightly purple-tinted egg. He placed his trembling hands on the egg, which shone as bright as the girl's.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 20, 2010)

As the audience looked onward, the young lady stepped forward and pressed her hands into the surface of the egg. The egg would feel rather sturdy and warm, and the soft, gentle glowing began to become brighter, like a lightbulb. Suddenly, it began to spray a warm mist all around the lady, causing the audience to give a collective gasp. The mist itself, as well as the egg's surface, began to tingle all around against the lady's skin, and it would continue to glow brighter and feel warmer as the mist swirled and spread, increasing in density. As more and more mist spread out from the egg, the surface began to become softer, more tender and leathery, until finally, the shape itself began to mold. While the egg would be no longer completely visible from within the mist, a shadow of the glowing object could still be seen, mutating and changing shape. Finally, the mist around Mourmedy began to coalesce back toward the now former-egg, and the glowing began to settle and die off, revealing to everyone around what had become of the egg... Now, sitting on the table before the lady was some kind of gray-colored lizard, with solid-red eyes. It was maybe 2 or 2 and a half feet long from its muzzle to the tip of its tail, and it stared back up at Mourmedy, opening its maw to give a happy-sounding chirp. The audience around suddenly began to clap and cheer.

Brian couldn't believe his eyes through the whole process, as the egg transformed into the lizard. There didn't seem to be any waste or eggshells... just a mutation. "Wow..." he mouthed quiet to himself. Meanwhile, 6 more eggs were quickly taken out of the armored truck, placed in different locations along the table. The company representative turned to the remaining six humans and grinned. "All right, everyone else, come on over and meet your new partner." Before he even finished talking, Brian was already beginning to wander over to the table. He soon stood up before another, seemingly identical egg, and placed one hand on top of the egg to feel it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 20, 2010)

...Holy cheeseknuckles.

Mourmedy was so amazed that her mind couldn't even think up a proper semi-curse word to end that mental statement with. Not even her steely expression could hide the amazement within her. Her mouth was gaped in awe at the bizarre creature... a sort of mixture of disgust as it wasn't all that pretty and yet... man. She didn't even know what to say or what to do. The whole display had been throughly showy, a type of pyrotechnics that could only be described as special effects in real life.

Slowly, she pulled her hand away from it, and then gazed into its red eyes, her own metallic ones taking in its appearance.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 20, 2010)

The egg glowed, raidiating a white light. In the blinding light, a strange creature formed, but strangely, not a single eggshell fell. Instead, the creature formed from the egg. 


The newborn dragon looked up at Brian, taking a clear look at him. The dragon purred with delight, happy enough with it's new owner. The dragon kept inspecting Brian, not taking its sight off him.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2010)

Pushing his way to the front of the crowd, Osorio was just in time to see the first egg hatch. Or rather, morph, as the shell appeared to simply change shape under the mist. It was simply amazing, and he, like most of the others in the impressive crowd, was left speechless. Someone else, this time a young man around his age, approached. And the process occured again.

The representative of the company producing these wonderous things beckoned the others forth. And Osorio followed. He slowly placed a hand on one of the eggs lined up on the table. It felt warm. But not just any sort of warm, this warmth felt alive, rather... warm.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 20, 2010)

Sarim wiped perspiration from the skin of his chestnut-colored forehead. Yeah, he was definitely nervous. Questions bounced around his mind like... well, rubbery questions, he supposed. Would his dragon already have a name, or would it already have one? A gender, as it were? What color would it be? Were they all the same color? Admittedly, Sarim probably could have found all this out, but he wasn't the type to take initiative.

Then again, he had a half-feeling that he wanted a specific one of those eggs and he learned to trust this sort of thing; it really very rarely meant anything, but there was no penalty for going with his intuition. He nervously strode to his left, picking the egg that looked best (the one on the far right, as it happened, but it didn't _really _look any better than the rest of them, probably) The skinny young man placed his right hand on the curve of the large egg, feeling slightly silly in front of all these people. Did they really need guar-

And then the egg started to due its thing.

((Cue Xaldin))


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Matthew's egg, along with multiple others, shot out a mist while the egg itself transformed. Matt stared in awe as the mist cleared revealing a purplish, scaly lizard. Matt felt weird. He felt....... connected. To the small mechanical being. As if it itself were his child. Matt reached out and touched it. It wasn't cold as he expected. It was warm. As if it had it's own body heat and could breathe. It freaked Matt out, but he kept his hand there, strangely comforted.

-------------------------------

Mewtwo ago-go!


----------



## Ven (Jul 20, 2010)

The egg glowed with a bright flash and emitted mist, blinding those who look upon in. Once the light receded and the mist disappeared, there was a strange, lizard... thing in the egg's place, yet strangely there was not a single eggshell from the egg that the creature emerged from. The 'dragon' was small, about the size of a small dog with soft, dark, leather skin with red eyes.  The baby dragon yawned and gazed at the chestnut-skinned male in front of him, almost disapprovingly and he plopped down and attempted to go to sleep. Not bothering to greet his new owner.

((And yes, the dragon hates you... for now :P ))


----------



## Mai (Jul 20, 2010)

The egg glowed like all the others, mist shooting out, and when it dispersed, the dragon blinked and stared at its owner, feeling a strange attachment to it. It didn't really know why, actually, and it looked nothing like it. It moved up to him and poked him with its head. He was weird.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 20, 2010)

Sarim waved his hand in front of his face, dispersing the last dregs of mist. The dragon was left there, apparently napping. Hmm. Was it supposed to go asleep? Sarim looked around. The other dragons (hey, they _were_ different colors) weren't... How strange. Sarim poked the dragon with his index finger. It (he? she?) didn't have wings yet, of course.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 20, 2010)

(Yes, 'it' is the proper pronoun. But the dragons will naturally begin to identify more with whatever gender their owners think of them more as)

Settling down before Mourmedy, the newly-'hatched' lizard suddenly leaped up into the air, climbing up onto her shoulders. It gave a cute little chirp as it snuggled under her hair, next to her neck, curling around both shoulders. Then, Mourmedy would hear something she may or may not have expected... a voice. It sounded rather high-pitched and playful, like a toddler's voice. "Hii Mommy!" (Yes, the dragons are installed with a dictionary of simple words, but most of their speech will have to be learned)

As the 'impression' period continued, the executive continued speaking to the amazed crowd, while the assistants began to speak to the seven volunteers. "When you're finished, please take your new dragons back to the side where you were. You will be free to go at that point, or you may stay and watch the rest of the show, it's up to you." Meanwhile, the truck was closed, and began to drive out through the back stage, making for extra room. 

Brian stared back down at his new dragon hatchling, grinning. "Wow... you're so cute!" He picked the creature up into his arms and hugged its warm, whitish body. " He began to walk over to the side, carrying it with him. "Do you have a name? Or would you like me to give you one?"


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

Matthew saw the boy next to him get his dragon and start to step away. Matt decided he would do the same. He picked his dragon up, but it quickly broke free of his grip, and wrapped itself around Matt's neck like a scarf. Matt was thinking.

 "What would these things be able to do? Would he find a name tag on the dragon's tale or something?"

 "For now, I'll just call you Lucy." he said aloud


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 20, 2010)

(Barubu, I know you're bored and anxious to get moving, but you need to wait for Mewtwo. If they don't come on for long enough, then I'll have to get a replacement, but for now, it hasn't even been a day. Give them a chance.)


----------



## Barubu (Jul 20, 2010)

(Sorry. Figure'd Mewtwo would come in about there. A bunch of the humans haven't even posted yet, though.)


----------



## Solstice (Jul 20, 2010)

The dragon looked up at Brian once again, it's solid-colored eyes staring into his. It slowly shook it's head left and right, indicating that it didn't. The newborn dragon then took its attention off of Brian, looking at the world around him. 

It looked around, seeing everyone around it

As a newborn, even if it's gender hasn't been decided, the dragon had an urge to explore, considering it had little to no idea what was happening. It started struggling in Brian's arms.



((Deciding to keep my dragon from talking for a while- it will later.))


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2010)

Osorio jumped back a bit from the dragon poking him. Where the egg had previously laid, there was now a gray reptilian creature. A new dragon. Alive, though he wasn't sure if they breathed. Tentatively, he reached out a hand and stroked the top of it's head.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

((Sorry, I went to my best friend's house today for the first time in like a month!))

The purplish dragon blinked open her eyes, seeing a strange creature.

_Who is that?_ it thought, wondering in it's mind what was going on. It tilted it's head in confusion, wondering what was going on. The creature reach out and touched the small mechanical being. It felt a strange... connection to the creature in front of it. It reached out and grabbed the dragon, but it had another idea; it wrapped around the creatures neck, feeling it the right thing to do.

"For now, I'll call you Lucy." it heard the creature say. The dragon began to make a noise it did not recognize. ((Like purring.))
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Sorry I'm late!" Crystal yelled as she ran up and showed her school ID, then finding her Dragon egg. She placed her hand on her egg, which glowed immensely at her touch. It then proceeded to "hatch" into a small dragon which seemed to have a... life of it's own.

"Aeru." she whispered the name she had already picked out for her Dragon. "Your name is Aeru, and mine's Crystal."


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 21, 2010)

Her cool gray eyes didn't seem so cool this time around... they were quite wide in shock, a strange creeping feeling going down Mourmedy's thin neck... the thing... _touched_ her. She jerked uncomfortably as it made contact with her shoulders, but not with enough force to knock it off.

Steady does it... don't want to break it now... even though it was... doing things that she wasn't quite in the like of. 

And then... it spoke.

She cringed upon hearing its childish voice... so sickeningly cute... beergh. It reminded her of... of... oh, no... she didn't want to think about that... something else then, something else. Keep your cool, dammit!

As much as she could, she readjusted her features into a sort of sharp grimace, although it ended up looking more like a sort of uncomfortable frown. Good enough, she supposed... good enough. She wasn't sure why she found the creature so... unsettling. But there was just something about a robotic lizard with a child's voice that seemed utterly freaky. 

"...He... hello." She said tensely to the lizard. Her attention was so focused on her disgust and awe that she didn't hear what the executive said, her unnerved eyes watching the creature carefully.


----------



## Mai (Jul 21, 2010)

The baby dragon was startled by the sudden jump that came from the human male, and the it wimpered a bit. He was so big, it realized. But then the male stroked its head, and the dragon was slightly comforted. Soon it got tired and made a purring-like sound before slightly drifting off. He was so nice.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 21, 2010)

As the little dragon started to struggle a little in his grip, Brian only started to hug a little tighter. He still managed to free one of his hands, though, and started to pet the hatchling's forehead with his hand. "Relax, okay? We'll be leaving soon, but I don't want you to get lost. They told us to wait over here." He scratched under the hatchling's chin and tried to get it to look back over to him. "So you don't have a name? Well then, I guess I should name you then... Hmmm..." He paused for a moment, thinking. "... How about Varan?"

The little hatchling began to rub its head against the back of Mourmedy's neck. Its soft aura seemed to spread a little, glittering around her upper body. It seemed as if the glowing particles surrounding it acted like a sense of its own, perhaps replacing the sense of smell, as the hatchling itself didn't have a nose... The creature didn't even seem to breathe, or have a pulse that could be felt. Then again, this probably shouldn't be surprising... it's an artificial creature, built to be able to eventually travel through space, where breathing is an impossibility. Still, other than the lack of a heartbeat and associated respiratory system, the dragon hatchling's movements felt very lifelike. It crawled over onto her other shoulder and sat up, with its hind legs and tail drooped down over her back. That way, its red eyes could once again see the lady's frowning face. The attempt at a scowl, however, didn't seem to disappoint the creature, however, and its facial expression remained eager. "We home, mommy? Is this home?" it asked innocently, looking around at the people around them.

"And now, it's time for us to have a very special guest... I'm sure you remember only a year ago, when our very first prototype, Starlight, was unveiled on live TV..." The company representative told the audience. Up in the sky, a bright light could begin to be seen, at first smaller than the sun but just as intense. But it began to grow in size, apparently approaching the fairgrounds. Very quickly, the light grew and grew, and at first it would seem as if perhaps it was a jet airliner... but as it came closer, beginning to fly over the town, the shape of an enormous dragon would be able to be seen. This dragon, silver-colored, fully winged and covered half in a kind of body armor, began to swirl around in the sky, slowing down, before finally descending down into the fairgrounds nearby. Even though it was outside the semicircular stage, the dragon filled up the line of sight past it. Only standing on all fours, this creature was several stories tall, perhaps 40 feet overall, with an enormous tail and wingspan, both well over a hundred feet. It sat down on the grass outside the stage, and the representative pointed back to it. "This, my friends, is Starlight today..."


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2010)

There hadn't been awareness, at first. Just oblivion, unaware, unthinking... And then light and warmth and change. It could feel itself stretching out, taking on the form it had been meant to have. Silver eyes blinked as it took in the sudden appearance of senses, staring curiously at the figure in front of it. Not that it had much time before being swept up in the other's arms. Bewildered, the dragon purred tentatively, nudging the girl with its muzzle as it heard her words. "Aeru?" it repeated, making sure, and then dwelling on the sound. "Aeru..." A happy trill followed, and it bumped its muzzle against the girl again. "Crystal!" Aaand that was all the speech it was willing to say at the moment, though the dragon was more than happy to stay suspended in Crystal's arms, humming softly.

It was, however, absolutely impossible for it not to notice the arrival of another dragon - one so large that it almost escaped comprehension. Eyes going wide, the dragon squirmed, not sure whether to go nearer or back away. One thing was clear to it, though: it wanted to be just as large, or larger.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

Crystal smiled as Aeru repeated its name, and then hers. "Your voice is pretty." she said, as Aeru squirmed in her arms. "What is it?" Crystal asked, suddenly hearing and seeing the giant Starlight Dragon. "Oh, that? I'm sureyou'll be even bigger and better than _that_ dragon!"


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

Matthew continued walking towards the area where the representative had pointed. Once he and the other participants reached said spot, the representative said something about Starlight, which Matt couldn't quite hear over the sound of Lucy purring so loudly. Matt quickly figured out what the man was saying, though. A giant beast of a dragon dropped down behind the audience and quickly fell asleep. Lucy immediately stopped purring. She didn't seem scared; more excited than anything.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

The Dragon, fully comprehending its name was Lucy, saw a giant Dragon not unlike her go onto the stage. She stopped purring and looked up at it in awe. She hoped she would be even bigger and better than that one someday! Until then, she must learn to live with this... creature she seemed to bond with. "...Hi..." Lucy said, attempting to speak. "You... are my... owner..." she said, liking the sound of her voice. "I have name now, thanks to you. It's Lucy! What's yours?"

((Also, Barubu, just pointing out you're modding my character. It's fine for now, but in the future, let me decide my own actions.))


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

((Sorry, haven't done a lot of RPs. Will stop))


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 21, 2010)

Aeru was more than relieved to hear that, purring some more. "Really?" And then, cautiously as if testing out how the word sounded, she added, "Yay." Though there wasn't much enthusiasm, it was because she was hesitant to use a word before checking to see if she was saying it right. Still, she continued to stare up in awe at the much bigger dragon, wishing she could grow to that size immediately - but at the same time, it felt nice to be held like this, secure and safe and... warm. Very comfortable, really.

((Failpost, fwee~))


----------



## drake67 (Jul 21, 2010)

-he was just watching the others as they get there eggs and after a bit he does the same, walking up to the last egg and he then placed his hands on it- (so this is what a dragon egg feels like...) -he thought to himself-


----------



## Ven (Jul 21, 2010)

_Poke, poke, poke_

"Why do you have to keep poking me? I'm trying to sleep." The little creature thought to himself, but little did he know that he accidentally projected his thoughts, thus being heard by his so-called 'Father'. He opened his eyes and looked at his father, for a lack of a better name, a face that can be called a glare and made a hiss.

"If you can hear me, which I doubt, but can you please stop poking me? I'm tired.... father."


----------



## Barubu (Jul 21, 2010)

"My name's Matthew, but you can call me Matt if you want," Matthew said to Lucy. "Are you comfortable curled around my neck like that?" He asked while looking at the representative who was still talking. Something about Starlight's manufacturing and whatnot. Matt started looking around at the other people. He felt sort of weird, considering he was the only one with a newly-hatched dragon around his neck.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

"I'm fine; it's nice up here, Matt!" Lucy said, nuzzling his neck. "I hope it's fine with you?" she said in a sing-song voice, wishing now only to please her master.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2010)

Osorio smiled when the dragon purred, a sort of reassurance that these things weren't too far from any ordinary pet. He slowly lifted it. The dragon was surprisingly light. The others had already picked their's up, except for a few unclaimed eggs. Some were even introducing themselves to each other.

"Alright... what to do...", he pondered out loud with the sleepy looking dragon in his arms, "Ah, you need a name, don't you? Umm... hmm..."

---

Back on the table, another young man approached one of the last eggs. Having placed his hands on it, the egg reacted accordingly. The mysterious mist was released as expected.

The dragon entered the world. It's vision wasn't quite working yet, requiring adjustment to ambient outdoor light. It's gaze was fixed on one figure, coming into focus. The dragon then craned it's neck, slowly reaching it's head towards him.


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2010)

"Ah, you need a name, don't you? Umm... hmm..."

_Yes, a name would be nice._ The dragon considered the possibilities of a name. It waited for the announcement, drifting in and out of awareness, and staring at its father.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 22, 2010)

The dragon, now named Varan, calmed down. It looked up at Brian, agreeing to it's new name, when it suddenly heard flapping wings. Varan looked back, seeing the enourmous dragon, Starlight. "W-wow..." Varan was truely amazed at what it would soon become. Varan just couldn't keep it's eyes off of Starlight.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2010)

"A name... a name... Erm, Juan? Nah, too easy. Umm... Berengar? Nah, human names don't fit...", Osorio pondered out loud, "How about... ah... Ax... all? Axall? Sounds kinda cool. What do you think?"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, Starlight was _absolutely magnificent _my god he was so tall and big and _huge!_

Sarim suddenly blinked several times in shock; a scaly voice (yes, it was scaly, don't ask how that was possible) had just echoed around in his mind, interrupting his own thoughts. It was rather unsettling having something put into his head without his permission. And also his dragon seemed peeved at him and had somehow put that emotion into his head behind the words (thoughts?) It sounded like a 'he', from what Sarim could tell, but it (probably he) was a _dragon_ and also a _baby_ and Sarim had enough trouble telling_ human _babies apart most of the time, so who was he to decide? Oh, and it was just great that his dragon was being a jerk, although the poking would probably have annoyed the human had the roles been reversed somehow.

Making a conscious effort to both think and speak his words (who knew what would work, what Sarim needed was an owner's manual [wait, was he the owner? Hadn't the dragon called him 'Father'? His mother would kill Sarim if he was an actual father, so...]) as he replied to the gruff dragonlet (dragonling?);

"Yes, well, I was making sure you weren't born dead or something. Oh, and Sarim will do just fine, I'd rather not go by 'Father'. I'm assuming you don't have a name for yourself yet...?"

Sarim once again stared at the magnificent adult dragon in something similar to awe. The glare the newborn dragon had given him had been unsettling even from the hatchling; imagine what it/he would be like when he was _that flippin' tall._


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2010)

"A name... a name... Erm, Juan? Nah, too easy. Umm... Berengar? Nah, human names don't fit...", Osorio pondered out loud, "How about... ah... Ax... all? Axall? Sounds kinda cool. What do you think?"

_Axall._ It was its name. _Yeah, it's a good name._ Axall nodded, accepting its new name. It was interesting. The dragon liked it, and said so with a smile.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 24, 2010)

There was a kind of uncanny valley about the small creature… something freaky, yet fascinating. Feeling it move so lifelike… yet knowing it was artificial… not real. Something about that thought disturbed her. She watched with a disguised awe in her steel orbs as the small particles spread and sprinkled with a trimmer about. She pulled it together quickly enough though, when she heard it speak in that annoyingly childish voice, which seemed to snap her back to reality.
“Don’t call me that… I’m no mother of anyone. This… this isn’t home.” Her voice seemed sharp and a bit biting at the creature’s innocent suggestion. Children… she hated them. A sense of regret about this whole thing began to sink into her… mother? Was she really… responsible for taking care of this thing… like a mother? She thought it was nothing more than just a gadget, just a-

…Whoa.

She hadn’t been listening to much of what the representative had been saying up until she caught sight of the marvelous silver dragon. The way it flew… was so graceful. Just like the beasts of myth. This time, she couldn’t disguise her amazement. Starlight… that, that was the reason why she had come here. Somewhere beyond the cynics, she wanted a large wondrous creature like that. A great beast… patience. That’s what it would take. Hers might grow into something like that… now there was a thought.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 24, 2010)

The little hatchling sitting on Mourmedy's shoulder gave a soft whimper as it was scolded by her. It looked down, then around at the others, before finally looking back up at her with its rather eerie-looking solid-red eyes. "What should I call you then? And what will you call me? I'd like a name too..." Its little tail swayed slowly from side to side across Mourmedy's back as its head remained unmoving, facing hers.

Brian stared back at the giant dragon in amazement as well, then looked down toward Varan. "Wow... to think, that's what you're gonna look like. This is going to be amazing!" He couldn't help but back away a little bit when it approached, though he kept a firm grip on his new hatchling

Starlight remained seated just outside the stands and dirt-based arena, but began to move its long, massive neck forward, besides the rep. The creature looked around at the audience for a moment, then at the hatchlings and the human partners, then began to speak in a deep, but strangely feminine voice. "So, these are the ones, my new inlaws? It is nice to meet you all. As Mr. Wayne has said, I am Starlight, the very first of my kind. I will now show you my partner." The adult dragon lowered her snout to the ground and began to cough up a pill-shaped object, placing it on the ground. This object was coated in a silver membrane, looking rather similar to the eggs that had been given out, until the membrane suddenly dissipated into mist, revealing an older human inside, perhaps in his mid 50s, with wild, graying, curly hair, wearing a white lab coat. 

Mr. Wayne, the company representative, introduced this new man. "And here we have Dr. Bernard Guthrie, lead scientist in the team that invented the Dragons. Dr. Guthrie, would you like to say a few words?" Dr. Guthrie nodded and stood up straight, looking toward the crowd. "Yes, well, I just would like to say how much of an honor it is to be here, on the verge of completing the project I have dreamt about for years. Today, we finally take steps to share the Dragons with the world, first in this small test environment, but soon, across the world. I can say with great pride that now, the sky is not the limit anymore." Mr. Wayne finally finished the program by stating to the group. "I, Starlight, Dr. Guthrie, and his team will be remaining here in Verdia for this next year, to observe and assist in the testing process. If any of our volunteers has any questions, they need only to ask, either in person or through the internet. I would like to thank everyone for coming out here today... It's you, the people, who will make this project a success! Thank you!"

With that, people began to file out from the stands, to go leave the fairgrounds. Brian took a deep breath and started to carry Varan back to his car. "Well, let's go. I'll go show you your new home, Varan!"


----------



## drake67 (Jul 24, 2010)

-he just stared at the dragon for a bit before reaching a hand out and rubbing the side of it's head- what an amazing dragon you are eh? -he smiled at it, he was a 6'5" tall male with sandy blond hair, his facial features weren't that impressive, he wore glasses as well as having a small beard. He had a regular brown shirt on but did have a suit like over shirt on as to not be rude to this special event. he reached around with his other hand to try and pick up the dragon but only if it allowed him too-


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 24, 2010)

((^ did he join?))

Crystal started petting Aeru; she was a very pretty dragon alright. She was only subconsciously listening to who was up on the stage while she was all excited about her new Dragon.

_We're going to get along great, and I'll finally have my first_ real _friend!_ She smiled at the thought, and then snapped back into reality to listen to the peeople on stage.

((I'd do Lucy's but Barubu needeth to post...))


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 24, 2010)

Aeru trilled, head tilted to the side as she stared at Crystal. "Crystal..." she mused. "Your name sounds nice!" A random compliment, but a genuine one, to be sure. After registering that people were talking - and starting to walk away - Aeru looked up at Crystal and asked softly, "What were they talking about?" She didn't stumble over the words, but she said them carefully, making sure she didn't get one wrong. The excitement of seeing a large - very large - version of her was beginning to wane, and she wanted to know why everyone was suddenly leaving.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 24, 2010)

((Sorry, got distracted on account of my friends are over XD)

 Matthew decided that, since everyone else was leaving, he might as well head home. "Come on, Lucy, you can sleep in my room. You'll love my room. It's where our cat sleeps. I'm sure you'll get along finely."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 24, 2010)

"The speech is over; do you wanna see your new home now?" Crystal asked, suddenly realizing that - the dragon was hers, all hers! Crystal looked down at Aeru. "I think you'll like it very much!" she said, starting her way back to het bike - wait a sec... she rode her bike here and forgot anything for her Dragon to ride in! "I just realized, I forgot my book bag for you to ride in on the way home; do you mind riding on my shoulder or something?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((Post ninja'd, adding Lucy's POV. And is "finely" a word?))

"Sure!" Lucy said, nudging unger his chin. She was so excited about this new world! Things to do, smell, eat...

Lucy's stomach growled. "Oops!" she said, looking down at her tummy.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 25, 2010)

Aeru blinked. "Speech over?" she repeated. She hadn't even noticed what the speech was about - not that it mattered much. "Yes, I want to see your home!" The next question didn't even need an answer, as the dragon squirmed out of Crystal's grip, pulling herself up onto the girl's shoulder and trying to arrange herself there, hindlegs dangling as she managed to stay balanced. "This is good?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2010)

"Yes, it's fine; just make sure you hold on tight!" Crystal said, climbing onto her bike and taking off toward her home and Aeru's new home, going at a slower pace than usual for two reasons: so that Aeru didn't fall off, and so that she could see the world around her and keep a good memory of her first day hatched.


----------



## Ven (Jul 25, 2010)

He young hatchling was taken back at this. _So he can hear me_ he mused _ and only if I project my thoughts. I should keep that in mind. _ the dragon then thought towards the other things he said. _So my owner doesn't like to be called 'father'. I should keep that in mind... But I might as well call him.. what was it again? Sarim? Yes, Sarim for now. _ The lizard thought as he snickered with a flick of his tail.

The dragon then thought towards the final thing he 'said'. "I guess I do need a name. How you name me? You are my owner... right?" And with that he plopped down on the ground looking at Sarim, waiting for his answer with the occasional flick of the tail.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 25, 2010)

"Ah good. We can go home now...", Osorio sighed after the company people were done talking about this amazing new invention and how to get any help.
He looked down at the dragon, now his dragon, and slowly moved his hands in to pick it up, unsure of whether or not it would actually let him do so.


The dragon lifted itself up by the legs and let to let the tall young man pick it up. It smirked inexplicably.
"Yes, I am amazing.", it then said.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 25, 2010)

Varan nodded slowly, "Yes, I do want to see home, dad."

Varan was still in shock of seeing Starlight, what he would soon become. Varan would finally see the world around him; just this alone made the newborn dragon want to get going immediately.


----------



## Mai (Jul 25, 2010)

Axall allowed its master to pick it up, and wondered what his home was like. It considered it for a while, then decided to ask.

"What is home like?" It asked curiously.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

Matthew noticed his dragon's reply, and her stomach. He checked his pockets. "I've got some treats for my cat, and my mom's got trail mix in the car, you wanna try one of those?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

"...Cat?" Lucy asked before her stomach growled again. "Hehe... sure!" she said.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

" Oh yeah, you don't know what a cat is, do you?" He asked while holding a treat to his neck. " He's about your size, is black and white, and he has a tail like you."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

"So, there are similar creatures already?" Lucy asked before taking the treat gently, so as to not hurt Matt, and then tossed it up into the air and catching it, looking at Matt for a reply on it.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"Wel, not exactly, but..... you'll see when we get home." he said, getting into his mom's car and offering the trail mix to Lucy. "This might taste a little better." He stated. "Are you thirsty? Can you even get thirsty?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucy ate the offered "trail mix"; it _did_ taste better than the "cat" treat. "When I get home?" she asked, picturing what it would look like. Her thoughts transitioned to what this "cat" would look like. First she pictured what she though her own self looked like, then changed it a little bit. Yeah, that's probably what it looked like.

((STORMECHO MAKE A POST SAYING HOW WONDERFUL THE SCENERY IS ON MY BIKE OR SOMETHING))


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"I've got some water and some milk here, which would you like?" Matt rambled on, as Lucy ate the trail mix. "We should be home in about fifteen minutes. Are you excited?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

"Very!" she said is an excited tone. "The white stuff looks and smells good..." she said, eyeing the milk.

((Barubu and I anre the only ones posting =P))


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"Okay," he said, "Now how are you going to drink it?" he asked taking the top off. "My cat usually just laps it up. Would you like to try that?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

"Sure!" Lucy said, taking the word, figuring out what it meant, and lapped up the milk. "This is good!" she said before continuing to lap up the milk.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"I'm glad you like it, we've got more at home." he said as his mom pulled into the driveway and opened the door. "And this," he said with a smile, "Is our home. If you want to get down and explore, I could get you some milk."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucy leapt down and looked up at the structure before her. _This is where I'll live?_ the thought in awe as she ran up to the door as fast as her little legs would carry her. "I get in... how?" she said aloud, sniffing around, looking for an opening to get in.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"Sorry," he said as he took the keys from his mother's hand. He opened the door and walked in "And yes, this is where you'll live."


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucy walked into the opening, almost immediately greeted by a furry creature, who didn't seem to like her and make a noise and walked away. ((Hissed.)) "Is that... the 'cat' you talked about earlier?" Lucy asked.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 26, 2010)

"Yeah, he doesn't like strangers. But he'll get used to you. I'll get you some milk. In the meantime, go ahead and explore the house. I put some blankets down for your bed in my room."


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 26, 2010)

((Sorry, I had guests over!)) 

Aeru hissed and tightened her grip as much as she dared, not wanting her claws ti cut Crystal's skin. The movement of Crystal getting on her bike made her sway dangerously, but once she was on, she steadied, looking around with interest. Of course, the hatchling had never seen anything like the scenery that was going past them, and so she looked around with wide eyes, clearly interested in everything. If they hadn't been moving, she might have demanded to know what everything was and what it did - as it was, she trilled, "Everything is nice!" It clearly didn't take much to please her.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2010)

"I'm glad you're enjoying your first day!" Crystal said, smiling. "Well, we've made it!" she said, biking up into the yard and getting off the bike. She walked through the door. "MOM! I'm home! And so is Aeru!" she yelled, clearly still excited. "Aeru, you can explore the house for a little bit, or I can take you to my - excuse me, our - room first, and then you can explore.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2010)

The dragon spoke. For some reason, Osorio wasn't really expecting that.
_But should shouldn't be surprising since you know, this is pretty advanced stuff..._, he thought.
"Home?", he echoed at Axall, "Well, it's actually kinda spacious for just me. So you won't have to worry about being cramped. Comfy, but a bit of a pain to take care of by myself. Just don't make a mess, alright?"


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 27, 2010)

Aeru was still clinging to Crystal's shoulder, though she has to accustom herself to the motion of the bike - and then the lack of motion as Crystal got off. "Our room? I want to see it! And your home. And _everything!_ It's all so big..." The tone of wonder in her voiceo nly increased as the hatchling 'oohed' and 'ahhed' at... everything she saw.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 27, 2010)

"Okay, up we go!" Crystal said, running up the stars to her room, which had a lot of stickers (mostly along the lines of "Crystal's Room" and "Keep Out" on them) covering her door. She also had a sign in the middle that said who she allowed in whenever, and added _Aeru_ in her scribbly handwriting at the bottom of the list. "See? You're welcom in my room whenever now because it belongs to you too now!" she said, opening the door. "All I have for now for you to use as a 'bed' of sorts is the old cat bed that Speedy used to sleep in..." Crystal was, of course, talking about her deceased cat. "Unless you want to sleep with me in my bed?" Crystal said hopefully.


----------



## Super Sugar (Jul 29, 2010)

((Ummm... Is it like, way too late for me to join?))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 29, 2010)

(Actually, we just had a spot open up. Go here if you're interested.. that's our OOC topic. You'd have to be a human though. But on the other hand, I'd get to be your partner, hehe.) (Anyway, sorry Explosion. I was trying and hoping that Arylett would post, but that's not going to happen now. So I'll post now for you)
________

Brian smiled as he carried his new dragon over to the car, opening the door and sitting him down in the backseat. "Just relax back there, and I'll take us to our home, all right? It's not far." He got in the drivers seat and began to drive away, glancing back at the dragon every so often.

Once people had filed out and reporters had finished with their questions, Starlight began to carry the two humans accompanying her toward the city. They walked along the main street until they came across a shiny new, dome-shaped building that had just been built. The whole place seemed to be built solely to house the large dragon. It appeared have rows of windows around the entire building, with human entrances on the front and a large, steel garage door on the back for the dragon to be able to use. Even without someone operating the garage door, Starlight was able to remotely open it herself.


----------



## Super Sugar (Jul 29, 2010)

((I made a new character, but I was wondering if I should use Arylett's old info.))

Species: Human
Name: Aria Larchinn
Age/Gender: 16/Female
Partner(s): Endymion
------------------------
Aria picked up the amazing little creature. "Well, I should take you home, Endymion." Since her house wasn't far away, she just had to jog a block down to her house. Entering her cozy home, Aria set Endymion down on a nearby coffee table and asked, "Would you like something to eat? I have a lot of hamburger meat..."


----------



## Solstice (Jul 29, 2010)

((Not taking over Kali's job, but the character needs to be accepted by her.))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 30, 2010)

((Whoops. Sorry, Xal, just forgot about this RP somehow))

Sarim stared off into space, myriad questions snaking through his head like myriad question-like snakes. Aaand there was that voice again, creeping into his head like something creepy. Maybe a vine. Anyway, he had better respond.

"Erm, yeah, I suppose I'm your owner, but you seem intelligent enough so I'm more like a guardian or something maybe a nanny..." Sarim trailed off, thinking for a moment. Something white in the corner of his eye caught his interest; a large white van was pulling away, with reporters in tow. For the first time, Sarim noticed that many people were leaving. He was one of the few beings left; even that huge dragon was stalking off towards some domey thing in the distance.

"Well... you could be called Van, I guess. How's that?" The boy hefted his satchel farther up onto his waist and opened it. "I guess we should be leaving, by the way. You could, maybe, get into my bag here and I'll carry you home? It's not far, anyway."


----------



## Ven (Jul 30, 2010)

((It's alright, That happens to me sometimes as well))

The newly named Van slightly cocked his head to the side. _Van?_ the lizard mused inside his head. _I like that name. It has a nice ring to it..._ He then did a equivalent of a smirk. "I like that name Sarim! Now then.. I guess he should leave. Besides, I would like to see the place where I would live for the rest of my life!"

And with that he leaped into the man's bag, then, after making himself comfortable, he poked his head out and placed his paws on the edges. "Let's go Sarim! We are wasting daylight!"


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2010)

"Yeah, I can be clean."

Axall was fairly sure of that. It wasn't extremely energetic, and it didn't think it would make a mess. Why would it? Cleanliness is good. It was getting tired, so it decided to rest.

"Could you tell me when we get home?" The dragon asked.


----------



## Barubu (Jul 30, 2010)

Matt proceeded to get out the milk and poured it into a saucer. He placed it by the door, and went to see what Lucy was doing.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 30, 2010)

Endymion... so that was its new name? The silver hatching chirred happily at the sound. "Oooh, I like it! What's your name too?"

The dragon soon found itself laying in Aria's arms, resting against her chest, letting her carry it down the street, cooing softly. It felt warm and safe there, and it could just relax and observe its surroundings, all the new sights and sounds. Endymion began to glow a little bit, returning some warmth back to Aria, helping it sense what was around its body. 

Eventually, Endymion watched Aria carry it inside a building. It instantly could sense the change between inside and outside... it was cooler, the air was more conditioned, but with a higher density of dust particles. So many more, different sights and senses! It found itself dropped onto a cool, flat, polished surface, and it sat down, staring back at Aria. "Food? Oh yes! Food is good!" The creature wagged its little tail as it waited for her to bring food.


----------



## Super Sugar (Jul 31, 2010)

Smiling, Aria bent down and patted Endymion on the head. "My name is Aria, by the way. Aria Larchinn." Rising, she got some hamburger meat from the fridge and poured milk into a bowl.
"Here you go, Endymion." she said. Scratching her pet dragon gently on the neck, she listened to it coo. What an adorable noise! She got herself an ice cream bar and licked it silently, watching her new companion glow and coo and chirp.
Suddenly, the doorbell rang. Aria ran to get it, and saw the mailman. "Hi!" The mailman said. "Hi, Mr. Laurenti. How are you? Do you have a package from my mom or a letter from my dad?" Aria asked. Her mom, who was on a business trip in Hawaii, (she was a model) often sent her souviners on her trips. Her father was in the Air Force, and was currently participating in a war. He sent her letters sometimes. Because she got mail so often, they assigned a personal mail carrier to Aria and she got to know him very well. Mr. Laurenti was a kind, middle-aged man who liked animals, and knew about the dragon Aria had gotten.
"I have a package from your mom! Careful, it's heavy!" Mr. Laurenti replied. Seeing Endymion, he grinned and said, "hello, there! Are you the new dragon Aria said she was getting?"
"his name is Endymion!" Aria replied. Picking up her new best friend Endymion, she allowed Mr. Laurenti to pet him. After he left, Aria opened the package. 
Inside was a large, lumpy, object inside, covered in bubble wrap. A letter floated to the ground. It said, _"Hi, Aria! I thought you would like this. I had a friend in Hawaii craft this specially for you. I hope your little dragon buddy loves it too. Love, Mom"_ The envelope contained $100. Her mom always sent her money too.
Unwrapping the large object, she discovered that is was a large pedestal made out of pure gold with designs of fire and stars in silver and flying dragons and fighting dragons in bronze. A plate of white-gold was wrapped around the rim of the pedestal. Set into the white-gold were seven jewels: diamond,  emerald, lapis lazuli, topaz, opal, ruby, and amethyst. On the pedestal was a giant, light gray dragon with bright scarlet eyes. It looked exactly like Endymion!
"Wow! Look at this, Endymion! It's AWESOME!!!" Aria picked up Endymion with excitement and spun him around, twirling and landing on the couch, laughing. The statue was extremely detailed and so alike Endymion, Aria thought it was like a frozen clone of him. She set it on her trophy shelf, right at the top in the middle, the honorary spot!
Aria smiled and sat down next to Endymion, feeling the happiest she ever felt.


----------

